# تحليل إستقرار المنحدرات باستخدام الإسقاط الإستيريوغرافي



## طارق البخاري (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا الملف يتكلم عن استخدام الإسقاط لاإستيريوغرافي اتزان المنحدرات Slope Stability analysis by using stereographic projection

وهذا الموضوع يهم مهندسي المناجم السطحية أو التحت سطحية وكذلك مهندسي الجيوتك. ولم ألاحظ أن أحداً كتب عن هذا الموضوع رغم أهميته الكبيرة وبخاصة في السلامة وحادث جبل المقطم ليس عنا ببعيد (اللهم اغفر لإخواننا المصريين وارحم موتاهم آمين). فلو كانت هناك دراسات لتحليل استقرار المنحدرات في أماكن كهذه لعرف الإنهيار وشكله وحتى كيفية تثبيته أو التخلص من مشاكله.

وفي نهاية الملف يوجد مثال تطبيقي رائع لكيفية استخدام الإسقاط الإستيريوغرافى

http://www.4shared.com/document/mc1js_uP/An_Introduction_to_slope_stabi.html


----------



## حمدى حسن (21 سبتمبر 2008)

طبعا موضوع فى غاية الاهمية لما له من ثوائد كبيرة فى تحديد العيد من انواع الانهيارات 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (22 سبتمبر 2008)

دائما سباق 
يا م/ أبو حمزة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## verybeatifulman (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخي العزيز انا احتاج الى  برامج يستخدم لل Stereographic Projection
فارجو المساعدة 
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## علاء الهدي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس أبو حمزه فهذا موضوع مهم جدا
وبالمناسبه أنا الآن اعمل بحث لنيل درجه الماجستير بعنوان
effict of grain sizes on slope stability


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ ابو حمزه جزاك الله خيرا بس الإسقاط لاإستيريوغرافي اتزان المنحدرات Slope Stability analysis اترفع من على الموقع معلهش ممكن تبعته تانى


----------



## طارق البخاري (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أعتذر عن تأخري ولكن أعد الجميع بالمطلوب ولكن بعد أول فرصة راحة -بإذن الله-.


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## طارق البخاري (24 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

عذراً على التأخر وهذا رابط جديد للملف السابق :

http://rapidshare.com/files/2481621...is_by_using_stereographic_projection.rar.html


----------



## aidsami (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام
هل من رابط أخر، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام مرة ثانية
هل من رابط أخر اخونا الكريم، جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## aidsami (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أخ ابو حمزة
الرابط * غير شغا*ل.
وانت كذلك ما عدت معنا، نتمنى ان تكون بخير.


----------



## aidsami (3 مارس 2011)

نتمنى دوام الصحة و العافية للجميع.


----------



## MHaLaPiA (17 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن اعادة تحميل الرابط لانه غير شغال وذلك لأهمية


----------



## ج.ناردين (21 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع
لكن الرابط غير فعال
دمت بخير


----------



## طارق البخاري (23 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أرجو أن تنظروني إلى أن تهدأ الأوضاع في ليبيا


----------



## طارق البخاري (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

عذراً على التأخير هذا رابط جديد رفعت فيه الملف, ويا ريت المشرفين يشرحون لنا كيفية الرفع على الموقع لأن الرفع في المنتدى غلبني وكل ما أرفع ملف لا تنجح العملية :


http://www.4shared.com/document/mc1js_uP/An_Introduction_to_slope_stabi.html


----------



## ahmad.rezk (5 سبتمبر 2011)

i think this book for mining geologists and nontechnical engineers not mining engineers.


----------



## aidsami (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام،

نتمنى ان يخرج الشعبي الليبي الشقيق من محنته في اقرب الاحوال.


----------



## eng _ ahmed (25 يوليو 2013)

مشكور جدا اخي


----------

